# Husqvarna 36 Chain Saw Problem



## 50:1 (Sep 15, 2008)

My Husqvarna model 36 chain saw ain't running right. At first it wouldn't crank for nothing. Checked spark, got spark. Checked piston thru exhaust port, clean. fresh gas, new fuel filter, fuel lines good. I tried everything, even pouring a bit of fuel mix directly in the carb, still wouldn't wouldn't fire. I was about to give up, come in the house & email the experts at arborsite .com, but I tried one last thing, what I probably should've tried first. I adjusted the carb. I turned them both all the way in & turned them both back out 2 1/4 turns. A few pulls & it cranked perfectly. I had to adjust the idle just a bit. But, after a few seconds of running it at full throttle the rpm's started to fluctuate as if I was constantly moving the throttle trigger up and down, but I wasn't, I kept it on full throttle. It idles fine, but when I rev it from idle in almost bogs down like it's gonna shut off but then picks back up & then starts fluctuating again as I hold it on full throttle. Any ideas?!? Thanx for all the tips. Don't know what I'd do without all yall!!!


----------



## mattinky (Sep 15, 2008)

Make sure the carb mounting bolts are tight, check your fuel line & filter to make sure they're in good shape, is the fuel tank venting properly? the fact that it will idle but won't rev properly makes me think there's a fuel delivery problem. Your carb may need to be cleaned and/or rebuilt, I'm sure some others will chime in with more suggestions


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Sep 15, 2008)

2 1/4 turns is an awful lot. On my 41, one full turn out is a pretty good starting point.... fine tune from there. I'd say Matt is right, you've got fuel delivery problems.

Check your fuel lines, and install a rebuild kit. It would be helpful to know how long the saw sat since it was last started.


----------



## 50:1 (Sep 16, 2008)

*more info...*



andrethegiant70 said:


> 2 1/4 turns is an awful lot. On my 41, one full turn out is a pretty good starting point.... fine tune from there. I'd say Matt is right, you've got fuel delivery problems.
> 
> Check your fuel lines, and install a rebuild kit. It would be helpful to know how long the saw sat since it was last started.



I guess I should've mentioned I'm the original owner. Doesn't sit around much, but the fuel lines are original. Purchased new in 1997. Yall are being very helpful. Thanks abunch!


----------



## rupedoggy (Sep 16, 2008)

Air leak. Check seals and bolt tightness around the clam shell of a crank case. Carburetor mount. Pulse line. Small filter screen in the carburetor may be plugged a little. Pin hole leak in fuel line. The fact it needs two and a half turns out shows excess air in the mixture. Mike


----------



## 50:1 (Sep 16, 2008)

*36*

Replaced Fule Line & Fuel Filter, No Change. Now Noticing Sludge Coming From Sprocket/bar Area. Also Turned H & L In 1/2 Turn, No Change. I Need To Invest In A Tachometer.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, it is beginning to look like you may have an air leak. If you checked your carb stack and everything appears tight, I would lean towards leaky seals. It is a complete disassembly to change these.. I would be motivated to do that carb kit just to be sure that not your problem.


----------



## 50:1 (Sep 17, 2008)

*36*

I'LL WORK ON THE CARB & SEE WHAT HAPPENS. IT SEEMS PRETTY EASY TO DISASSEMBLE, NOT ALOTTA PARTS. HAD TO REPLACE A VIBE DAMPENER A FEW YEARS BACK, MADE MY OWN SPECIAL TOOL TO REMOVE & INSTALL. HOPE I DON'T HAVE TO HAVE SPECIAL TOOLS TO GET TO & REPAIR JUG IF IT COMES TO THAT. CARB IS A WALBRO WT350. WHERE MIGHT I FIND THE CORRECT SETTINGS FOR THIS CARB? THE MANUAL SAYS H=2 1/8- 2 7/8 & L=1 1/2 - 2 1/4, BUT THE MANUAL ALSO STATES ON THE SPECS PAGE THAT IT HAS A WALBRO WT239, WHICH IT DOESN'T. IT WAS MANUFACTURED IN '96. I DOWNLOADED A PARTS MANUAL FROM HUSQVARNA .COM, IT SHOWED A COUPLE ON PAGE 9. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP! 

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/usa/1994/I94000/I9400013.PDF


----------



## scottr (Sep 17, 2008)

50:1, the 10th edition of the chain saw service manual has a section on the 36 and 41 and it states," Initial adjustment of low and high speed mixture screws is 1 1/4 turns open from a lightly seated position. Make final adjustments with engine warm and running."


----------



## 50:1 (Sep 17, 2008)

*36*

Well, this afternoon I cleaned, not rebuilt, the carb & it ran perfect. The screen was a little dirty, but I've seen alot worse. I guess I may need to go ahead & put a carb kit in for the gasket's sake at least. Thanks again for everyone's help on this problem.


----------



## g.moore (Sep 17, 2008)

I just dealt with my neighbors ??372?? can't remember the exact model. It would idle all day long but as soon as you hit the throttle it would die, you could feather it and get a rev but it would die in about 4-5 seconds. Put a carb kit into it and cleaned the residue out of the carb body and it runs great now. The carb kit took me about 15 minutes from removal of carb to starting then another 10 minutes or so to get the A/F adjusted right. It's nothing like a big Thermoquad or Holley, very simple.


----------

